# Correct projector headlight size?



## Kielly32 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey everyone, I have a 2019 Cruze LT and I’m in the process of buying replacement bulbs online but I can’t for the life of me figure out my correct size. Google is telling me they’re 9005, no wait, H11s, no wait, 9012, no wait.

owners manual apparently don’t give you that information anymore.

anyone actually know what correct size the projection style headlights takes? I do believe the high and low and the same bulb. I don’t want to end up ordering the wrong ones because the internet couldn’t settle on a bulb size.
Thanks!


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Kielly32 said:


> Hey everyone, I have a 2019 Cruze LT and I’m in the process of buying replacement bulbs online but I can’t for the life of me figure out my correct size. Google is telling me they’re 9005, no wait, H11s, no wait, 9012, no wait.
> 
> owners manual apparently don’t give you that information anymore.
> 
> ...


9005 for LT & premier trims


----------



## Kielly32 (Sep 5, 2020)

Chad20101 said:


> 9005 for LT & premier trims


Thank you!


----------

